# Moving for Work & Stipends



## Patricia (Apr 3, 2009)

So here's the scenario:

My daughter starts a work/study( scenic carpentry) contract in May for 3 months offered by the Banff Theatre. For this she will receive a weekly stipend which will not be taxed. She will also have the cost of the study program covered by them. She is currently in Halifax and so will be moving for work. Would she be able to claim the expenses for moving i.e. airfare/shipping costs? 
Will the stipend be taxed fully at the end of the year as income? ( I'm assuming yes). Her marginal tax rate should be in the lowest bracket this year and she will doubtless move several times this year as she establishes herself in her field. Could each move( presuming it meets the criteria of distance) be claimed?


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

You may want to read Revenue Canada's Interpretive Bulletin on the subject.


----------

